# Trailer guide spacing



## lastfling (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello all, I'm in the process of putting trailer guides on my trailer and had a question as to the spacing between the boat gunnel and the guide. Is there a rule of thumb on this or is it a whatever works for you type thing? Any thought or opinions would be appreciated. I've got the guides made and to the point of attaching to the trailer. Thanks again.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 26, 2009)

When my boat is fully on the trailer, there is about 2" between the gunnel and the side bunks (my guides run parallel with the boat


----------



## lastfling (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, but my guides will be uprights behind the rear trailer tires, not parallel to the boat.


----------



## Zum (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know if it's right but mine are only about an inch(if that,probably less).I find that if I get the boat inbetween them,the boat always centers itself,don't have to worry about the bunks going on the wrong side of a hump(sorry,heat got to me,can't remember the name of the bumps on the bottom of the boat).


----------



## lastfling (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks a bunch, that was exactly what I was looking for :mrgreen: And, yeah, my son and I had to manhandle the rearend over the hump last time out to get it centered on the trailer.  Thanks again


----------

